# Alligator Point Fishing



## marlon (Jan 12, 2003)

I have never been to Alligator Point in Florida next to Panacea, but I'm going there in August. Fishing suggestions?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Have never fished there but try these. http://www.dep.state.fl.us/parks/district1/baldpoint/info/activi ties.asp#Fishing http://www.floridaturtletracks.com/Resources.htm 
Looks Great There  

FYI Booo http://www.angelfire.com/fl3/americanwitch/photos.html http://www.wakullacountyfla.com/wakullacounty.htm 
Looks like a great place to fish.
Tried to help maybe I did ?
I would check out this pier I believe it's
near Pensacola. http://www.dep.state.fl.us/parks/district1/navarre/index.asp 

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

Koz,

You put alot of work into your replies. I really do appreciate it. Let me ask you one question. Do you deer hunt? Email if you do, though I may not own any beach front property, I do have access to the best huntin land in the south. no BS


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

What the hell are you doing up so early? I thought I was the only one on the board.
I my self was getting the gear ready to hit the beach. We got rain yesterday PM.
I haven't been hunting for a lomg time. I'm originally from Pittsburgh PA. Sound's like you have deer running around everywhere. we could switch local's . I could hunt and you could fish. Let me now.
Will post beach out come when I return, then It should be about time for those Famous word's Gentelmen Start Your Engines.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

LOL Sounds like you two were destined to hook up!

Koslow, how far are you from P-cola? I need someone to show me the ropes when I get down there next month.

Dan


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

I got this from another web site. Enjoy your stay on the forgotten coast.  Great time of the year to fish here. 

Bald Point- This is the area on the west side of the Ochlocknee River at the mouth. The land is owned, controlled and maintained by the State of Florida for public use. This area is a well known fishing spot and can be very productive at times. It is lined with a maze of oyster bars and channels that go from shallow to deep, depending on the tide.

Alligator Harbor- The area that lies between Alligator Point and the mainland, also offers wading opportunities accessible from U.S. Hwy. 98, as well as the Turkey Point area and shoreline next to the Florida State Marine Laboratory.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fishing Squid
I am located on the East Coast. http://www.indialantic.com/contents/history/history.htm 
http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?&country=us&uz=32903&city=Indialantic&state=FL&mag=7 

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------

